# What is the difference between a Flameback and Crimson Tide



## ellicamna

Hi Everyone, Can someone please tell me what the difference is between a Flameback and a Crimson tide? I was sold some breeding fish as Crimson Tides. One of the shops I sell them to are adamant they are Flamebacks. I have googled and what I can see, it resembles both depending on what picture I look at. This is my fish. Can someone please once and for all, tell me if it is a Crimson or not and what is the difference


----------



## StructureGuy

There is a whole lot of difference;
http://www.african-cichlid.com/Flameback.htm
http://www.african-cichlid.com/CrimsonTide.htm
(although a young crimson tide does look a lot different from an adult crimson tide)

Your picture looks like a hybrid to me.
Look through the profiles on this site for reputable ID pictures.


----------



## BC in SK

Flameback is the common name for at least a couple undescribed "Victorian-types". _Haplochromis sp. "flameback"_ and _Halplochromis sp. "kyoga flameback"_. I think your fish has a lot of resemblance to H. sp."kyoga flameback" https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1550 Though I am not certain that's what it is. (Could even be hybrid?)
Crimson tide is supposed to be the common name for the undescribed _Pundamilia_ sp. "crimson tide". https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1570 I think it is clear that your fish is definitely not that.


----------



## ellicamna

Thank you for your imput. It is hard because we have rarer choice within Australia. What we believe to be genuine, may not always be that way. I can't say I am happy with the outcome but at least I have a better understanding of that outcome. I have looked at all the links and to me he looks to be either Crimson but not the quality as some of those photos or Kyoga - yet again not to the same quality. Like you said, perhaps he is Hybrid between both - which does not make me happy at all.


----------

